# XML plattformunabhängig/Open Source für Java



## Happyman0815 (4. Jun 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe rein gar keine Ahnung von Java Programmierung, muss aber ein kleines Programm in dieser Sprache schreiben.

Ich kenn mich einigermaßen gut mit C/C++ aus.

Das Java Programm soll eine TCP/IP Verbindung zu einem Server aufbauen und XML Nachrichten verschicken/empfangen.

Für C/C++ nutze ich dafür tinyXML (plattformunabhängige OpenSource Bibliotheken)

Gibt es sowas auch für Java? Es sollte möglich einfach zu handhaben sein (braucht nicht viel schnick schnack)

Wichtig ist: Plattformunabhängigkeit und OpenSource

Gruß
Happyman0815


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jun 2009)

Theoretisch hat Java in der Standard API alles was du brauchst.

Socket und ServerSocket, URLConnection, usw
und SAX-Parser, JAXB (Mapper von Java Objekten auf XML anhand eines Schemas), usw


----------



## Happyman0815 (4. Jun 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Theoretisch hat Java in der Standard API alles was du brauchst.
> 
> Socket und ServerSocket, URLConnection, usw
> und SAX-Parser, JAXB (Mapper von Java Objekten auf XML anhand eines Schemas), usw




Ah Standartd hört sich so an als sei das dann plattformunabhängig ja?


Gibt es evtl. ein gutes Tutorial dazu?


Gruß
Happyman0815


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jun 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18 Netzwerkprogrammierung
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 15 Die eXtensible Markup Language (XML)


----------



## Happyman0815 (4. Jun 2009)

Super ich danke euch!


----------

